# Camping at mcrea in Oct



## Redfish

I Really need a vac and I Heard that The Pff has a Oct campout just like we did for the Shark Tournament Is this true, and if so when??I Would like to take a week off and Camp and just do some R&R, The last time I was out their things just didn't work out the way we wanted just want to know so we can prepare better for this one,Plus so I can put in for the time off Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## Snagged Line

Sounds good, roll out a plan and see what happens, PFF'ers like to camp and it should not be too hot.


----------



## 60hertz

I'm in!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I'm in keep it posted so I DON'T GO OUT OF TOWN THAT WEEK


----------



## Ocean Man

I'm always down for a camp out. My vote would be for the 2-4 of October, thats the full moon weekend.


----------



## BananaTom

> *Ocean Man (8/6/2009)*I'm always down for a camp out. My vote would be for the 2-4 of October, thats the full moon weekend.


*The full moon of October is my favorite of the year. Nice and cool at night, warm during the day, not many people around as in the summer.*


----------



## konz

I would be down too.......Tom Nikki asked if there is room on your boat......lol


----------



## SheYakFishr

Dangggggg... wish I would of seen this earlier today... already made plans for the 3rd!... :doh :reallycrying


----------



## Redfish

Ok Matt ,Tom,Ray and everyone else how about Oct 2-11 This way It will give People 2 different weekends to come out and Camp or just do whatever What do you guys and gals Think!!! Just Let me know , Dwayne:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

If everybdy is cool with it..would be good to do it like we have before and have the Shark Turney on the same weekend? It has always been great doing that...more the meerier!


----------



## Deeplines

Dang it, I'm gone the whole month of OCT. :banghead

At least I get in on the Pirates tourny though.


----------



## konz

It would be fun to have the shark event the same weekend! It brings out a bunch of folks. I think we should narrow it down to one weekend though so that there are more people at one time......or dedicate one weekend to the shark event and the other to just relaxation camping.


----------



## Ocean Man

I'm easy, doesn't matter to me. I love camping especially that time of year so I might camp out every weekend in Oct if my work schedule allows it.


----------



## nextstep

we will be there to demonstrate the evils of alcohol consumption and the effects of gravity:letsdrink


----------



## Redfish

Ray it doesn't matter to me what weekend you and Clay decide to have the Shark T, If thats what everyone wants to do The date I postedare the days I am going to take off from work I have over 2 weeks I can take off just not at one time Just wanted to make it where we had 2 different weekends for the guys and gals that work monday-friday a chance to come out, BTW If Someone wants to come out but doesn't have a tent I have 2 so you can use one of Mine Both will fit up to 4 People Thanks for the reply's:letsparty


----------



## Getsome

I'm in for camping or sharkin.


----------



## konz

> *Redfish (8/7/2009)*Ray it doesn't matter to me what weekend you and Clay decide to have the Shark T, If thats what everyone wants to do The date I postedare the days I am going to take off from work I have over 2 weeks I can take off just not at one time Just wanted to make it where we had 2 different weekends for the guys and gals that work monday-friday a chance to come out, BTW If Someone wants to come out but doesn't have a tent I have 2 so you can use one of Mine Both will fit up to 4 People Thanks for the reply's:letsparty


Doesn't matter to me either, I'll be there for one of them.....I hope....lol. Should be a good time!


----------



## H2OMARK

> *nextstep (8/7/2009)*we will be there to demonstrate the evils of alcohol consumption and the effects of gravity:letsdrink


I'll be there with the camera Mark!!


----------



## Redfish

As Far as me being there It will be Taken care of tomorrow,will tell the Boss I want That time off and I will be getting as much fish as I can for a Good Cookout For everyone, Thanks for the replys Dwayne!!


----------



## nonameangler+1

Sounds fun to me. Ang and I might be in. Never done any sharkn so this could be interesting. 
Will watch the thread and see where it goes and what firms up as we get closer.


----------



## Coolmaker

And now that it's Sooo clean out there........:clap


----------



## fishn4real

Lane & I just sealed the deal with Ray on the tent that we tested last time, so we're in for either week-end. 

And Nextstep, :letsdrink I insist on helping you with your scientific experiments. :letsdrink


----------



## Snatch it

Man I wish I had a stinkin boat I would be all over it!! Maybe that dream will come true one day !!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *snatch it (8/8/2009)*Man I wish I had a stinkin boat I would be all over it!! Maybe that dream will come true one day !!


Plenty of people offer to get people out there.


----------



## Snatch it

Yea I thought about that but I didn't want seem like a loner


----------



## konz

lol....it's the only way i get out there


----------



## J.Sharit

Big Daddy Kane and the crew are in for the fall tourney. Lets post a pole for the weekend of choice........


----------



## Clay-Doh

Will do. Ill get another poll going for this years in the next few days. I really like the full moon weekend persoannly...makes the ofshore all night experience great!


----------



## bamasam

By God I am long overdue and October the 2nd is my birthday so count me in!!!!


----------



## CCC

Dwayne, sounds GREAT ! That was one of the things Jenn and I were looking forward to with the new boat. Plenty of up front storage for tent, sleeping bags, and so forth ! We are game !!!!!! Can't wait, will bring our rods, and grill, hell maybe someone can even show me how to tie a damn knot !!!!!!!


----------



## Curtisimo81

If I have the new (older...lol) boat ready for the water, I'd love to come camp out there for once. Was going to go a year ago but alot has happened this last year, but i'm getting back to par on things....


----------



## Snagged Line

Looks like this is gonna take place the weekend of the 2nd through the 4th with the full moon and all?? Can You Guys confirm so that Work schedules and requests for time off can be confirmed?? Looking forward to annother Great PFF Event.

QUESTION........................Does our leader Chris Coulture ever make it out to see the results of his efforts???? Hope to get the chance to meet him one day.


----------



## jjam

> *Snagged Line (8/23/2009)*Looks like this is gonna take place the weekend of the 2nd through the 4th with the full moon and all?? Can You Guys confirm so that Work schedules and requests for time off can be confirmed?? Looking forward to annother Great PFF Event.
> 
> QUESTION........................Does our leader Chris Coulture ever make it out to see the results of his efforts???? Hope to get the chance to meet him one day.


I would like to meet Chris at an event as well...

Jimmy


----------



## Redfish

Well I Got the time off that I requested But I might not be able to Camp all week, So Just wanted to know what weekend Has everyone Decided on for the Most Members to show up, It Look's like the 2-4th for the Full Moon But Still Need to know, Thanks !!!!


----------



## LITECATCH

The full moon weekend sounds good to me.


----------



## Redfish

Good luck in the Shark Tr,,


----------



## ted-hurst

I'm in, one question, we camped out there this summer and got ate up by sand fleas, are the sand fleas gone in Oct or is there something you can use to get rid of them. We were okay then the wind died down and the feeding frenzy was on. I had flash backs of Parris Island.

Ted


----------



## CCC

About three weeks away now, who all is going ????? We are going to buy our tent today, already have sleeping bags, CAN'T WAIT !!!!! Going to be a great time, and the bull reds should be thick !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line

We will be there, Look for the Bright PFF Flag................................Oh wait........( hey Scott, you give up on this??)

Looking Forward to the campout.


----------



## CCC

Just got a 7 man tent and got it out on the lawn now, sprayed her down with water repellent and am putting the new grill together as we speak !


----------



## CCC

Tent is set, grill is set, even have our menu for the trip, Fajitas one night, rib eye steak sandwiches the next !!!!!!!! Ahhhh yea, this is gonna be fun !


----------



## FishnLane

HEY CCC: thatsounds delicious.....The campout is share and share alike YUMMMMM.


----------



## CCC

No problem Lane but you forgot to mention what you are sharing ???????? oke


----------



## FishnLane

Sounds WONDERFULLLLL...CCC

Last time i did jambalaya with freshly caught and blackened redfish and IF lucky will have FRESH fish to add tothis year's pot too..

looking forward to a wonderful weekend.

Lane


----------



## bond007

Is this a family event? What weekend or weekends did we settle on? Got reserve duty first weekend of each month so those weekends are always out... :banghead


----------



## CCC

Yes it is a family event, bring your wife and kids, look's like Oct. 2-4 but message redfish to find out for certain, Dwayne is this right ??????


----------



## CCC

getting close, who all is going ?????? I will be hitching a ride with redfish since my boat is down.


----------



## CCC

Ok guys, this is next weekend, my wife, and Redfish "Dwayne" and I are going to be set up at Ft. McRae to do some camping / fishing / eating and maybe even a LITTLE drinking if anyone else want's to go.


----------



## Clay-Doh

It's on!



Heres the thread for the Shark Tourney at Mcree same weekend.



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic423856-12-1.aspx#bm428904



We got like 6 boats so far I think.


----------



## Redfish

Well Myself and Reed will be setting up camp on Friday, so we can get a Good Spot Hope a lot of PFFers show up should be a Good Time with Good People!!!!!! And Don't forget about the Shark Tourney,Will see you out there!!!!!!!!:letsparty


----------



## stonedv8

Anyone offering rides for us landlocked people? I would love to camp out there one night at least maybe the whole trip if weather is just right. Would just be the wife and myself.



Would be glad to pay for gas and a little more (Beer perhaps) for anyone that I could meet up with for a ride out there and a ride back...


----------



## User6882

im down for camping n sharking.. still looking for a ride for the tourney


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey stonedv...I got plenty of room to transport you and your wife and gear out there and back for the campout. Throw in a little on gas for the round trip like maybe $20 and it's not a problem. I just don't have enough room for that many people while were diving and fishing during the tourney. If your intrested give me a call.



I can also fit a couple more people and gear for transporting if need be.


----------



## CCC

LOW 80'S FOR THE HIGH, LOW 60'S FOR THE LOW, AND 50% CHANCE OF RAIN !!!!! :boo


----------



## CCC

Chance of rain has changed to 50% for Fri. and 0% for Sat Sun, oh yea baby !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkdaddy

I know most of the Shark entrants are going Friday night, but I have my wife and all of my little ones coming and with Fridays forecast I think we may just come over early Saturday morning. Think there will still be somegood spots to set up a 6 man tent?


----------



## CCC

Plenty of room, come on out.


----------



## CCC

TOMORROW TOMORROW, I LOVE YOU TOMORROW, YOUR ONLY A DAY AWAY...........................................................................................


----------



## FishnLane

Usually by now, someone post bringing firewood. We don't have ANY. and updates on weather??


----------



## CCC

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><DIV class="tm10 b">Friday</DIV>South winds 10 to 15 knots increasing to around 15 knots. Seas building to 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop becoming choppy. Numerous showers and thunderstorms. </DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Friday Night</DIV>West winds around 15 knots becoming north 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms through the night. </DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Saturday</DIV>Northeast winds 15 to 20 knots becoming north around 10 knots during the day and evening...then becoming northeast overnight. Seas decreasing to 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough becoming a light chop. </DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Sunday</DIV>Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming east around 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FenderBender

I found a more optimistic forecast 

*TODAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST THEN
SOUTH 10 TO 15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. 

*TONIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST TO WEST
AROUND 15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS A LIGHT TO MODERATE CHOP EARLY BECOMING MOSTLY CHOPPY IN
THE AFTERNOON. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING BECOMING NORTH
AROUND 15 KNOTS LATE. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A
LIGHT TO MODERATE CHOP BECOMING MOSTLY CHOPPY LATE. SCATTERED SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY*
NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST IN THE
LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.
BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS. 

*SUNDAY*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY. 
SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## Redfish

Well since the weather Keeps Jumping back and Forth Just wanted to know Who still Plans on Going Have Checked many Different weather Sites and they all say something a Little Different, about the Rain Chance,:banghead!! but pretty much all say the same about the winds Just would Like to Know!! Thanks !!


----------



## CCC

We are there come hell or high water, most likely will be high water !!!!!


----------



## User6882

itll be high water n ill be there to raise some some:shedevil


----------



## Snagged Line

We are still Planning on it:letsparty


----------



## wld1985

I might try and make it, if the water is'nt too choppy for my boat.. Thing rides ruff in the chop..Might have to find a closer place to launch the boat


----------



## Clay-Doh

Looks like were still on? Will, (Desparado) said hes still in, My team is still in, talked to Fenderbnder, hes in.


----------



## fishn4real

We're going, but gonna take the cautious approach. Will monitor the weather tomorrow morning to determine if we go tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning.


----------



## nextstep

i agree mitch

want to head out sat afternoon 

but it looks like the weather needs watchin


----------



## H2OMARK

Should be there around noon on Saturday. Bringing the whole crew (including the admiral) so probably won't be camping. Will be back Sunday morning though to see the aftermath.


----------



## CCC

WEAR showed last night on the radar a SMALL THIN band of rain approaching late this morning or around noon to give us 50% chance decreasing to 30% on Fri. evening with 0% chance on Sat. I think we may get wet Fri. morning or afternoon, but after that is smooth sailing, with it back up to 50% on Sun.


----------



## Northern Pike

ok...been lurking here for the longest time - finally time to chime in. family is planning on heading to Mcree for Sat night - we went and spend all our money on camping stuff last night. Will be in or around the 20' Proline so come say "Hi"

See ya!!!


----------



## fishn4real

> *wunderbar1 (10/2/2009)*ok...been lurking here for the longest time - finally time to chime in. family is planning on heading to Mcree for Sat night - we went and spend all our money on camping stuff last night. Will be in or around the 20' Proline so come say "Hi"
> 
> See ya!!!


Welcome!

If you've never camped there, a bit of advice; get some loooong tent stakes. There is nothing but loose sand to anchor to and the wind is expected to be breezy. Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Redfish

Just Checked the weather Channel the Rain Is GONE!!! As Far as The winds and Seas We will just have to see, Btw How Many Times Has The weather Guys been RIGHT!!!!! But Knowing MY LUCK THIs will be the Only weekend That They ARE!!!!!:banghead But The Good Thing Is I don't have to be back at Work Until Sunday THe 11th:letsparty


----------



## Ocean Man

Duanye and I should be there Saturday around noon. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Redfish

> *wunderbar1 (10/2/2009)*ok...been lurking here for the longest time - finally time to chime in. family is planning on heading to Mcree for Sat night - we went and spend all our money on camping stuff last night. Will be in or around the 20' Proline so come say "Hi"
> 
> See ya!!!


 BTW WELCOMETo the Madness Hope to meet you out there!!!!:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

We're on!!

Lookin forward to meeting you wunderbar...make sure you come get some deepfried shark nuggets during the cookup saturday night!

For anybody that don't know this is our boat...










We will be dropping off gear friday around 5pm..and headin out to catch a winning shark, diving saturday morning and spearfishing to attract a winning shark if we don't get one over night, and be back in around 2 or 3 pm saturday.

Can't wait!


----------



## LITECATCH

Got to work this weekend. Ya'll have fun and be safe!


----------



## mud shovel

hey guys i hate to chime in late like this but it looks like i will be able to come out there 

only problem is boat is still down any chance i might catch a ride with someone i can kick in for gas or what ever lookin to get out either tonight or early im am tomorrow i can meet anywhere shoreline, texar, or chico what ever i just dont wanna miss this 

also if anyone wants to head to fort pickens to catch a ride i have night owl pass but my van doesnt lock so if someone is around 9th and tippin and wants to share a ride to the fort we can ride in your vehicle can kick in for gas also

its just methe old ladyis on the blink this week 

richie 393 0267


----------



## Bullshark

Redfish asked me to post this because he is camping. "Anyone who is thinking about not going due to the weather should go b/c the weather is great and the waves are small" So get out there guys.


----------



## matthewy8

I had a blast this weekend!! i didnt get to stay the whole weekend :reallycrying but none the less it was still a great time and got to meet some really nice people!! Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## Bullshark

As far as nice/cool people go Dwayne is the top teir. I'm glad you got to hand out with good people.


----------



## Redfish

Thanks James for Posting my Message, wish you and the wife could have Made It Out.Maybe next Time!!!!!! Thanks Dwayne!!!


----------

